# Darkside



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

After more years than I care to admit shooting limited, I've picked up a release and found a new interest in Archery I've not had in a few years. There IS one question I'd like to ask of those who delve in the darkside. I'm shooting a JTS Scat release. What is it about the hydraulic release that I don't see a lot of them? Have I just not shot it enough to find the pitfalls???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

We were talking about that release the other week at DCWC. I think Sarge has/had one. One thing that was brought up was that the ambient temperature will affect the fluid used in it and can change the speed at which it releases. 

Another thing I just thought of. I am not 100% sure how it's made but I guess it is possible for the rings to wear out in it and begin leaking fluid?? That would not be good.

I don't think it's a bad release. It's just too big and clunky for my hands though.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It IS a little big, But I have no reference for what is and isn't yet.. I have small hands like the Burger King commercial ...and I understand how temperature can effect it, but it has an adjustment for that. The leaking I can do without. Time will tell, but I can't think of a better way to shoot.... get the draw right, get your form down, let the thumb relax, be cool, aim your ass off and hold on.....No way to gouge this sucker.... At least I haven't found it yet.ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not gonna hold your release for you 

I haven't found the need for one. Just give me a good ole' hinge and let em eat. 

We were talking the other day on the range trying to figure out why you guys still shoot fingers :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> We were talking about that release the other week at DCWC. I think Sarge has/had one. One thing that was brought up was that the ambient temperature will affect the fluid used in it and can change the speed at which it releases.
> 
> Another thing I just thought of. I am not 100% sure how it's made but I guess it is possible for the rings to wear out in it and begin leaking fluid?? That would not be good.
> 
> I don't think it's a bad release. It's just too big and clunky for my hands though.


Had being the key word here...It is now off to someone else's hands...I had really 3 problems with the release:
1)- The speed adjustment- tiny amounts of adjustment made huge changes in the speed of the release. From almost instant to never fire might have been 3/8-1/2 a turn...
2) That thing is *L A R G E* ...and bulky in the hand...
3) I did great with it when I first got it, shot it very well for about 3 rounds matter of fact...then all hell broke loose...those little changes in timing led to me starting to anticipate the release just ever so slightly...when the release fired right, it was great, smacking arrows...when it didn't, look out.

I know that most of that is a me problem, but that just wasn't the right release for me...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not gonna hold your release for you
> 
> I haven't found the need for one. Just give me a good ole' hinge and let em eat.
> 
> We were talking the other day on the range trying to figure out why you guys still shoot fingers :chortle:



I was always told some people learn to shoot archery, and the others use releases.....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not gonna hold your release for you
> 
> I haven't found the need for one. Just give me a good ole' hinge and let em eat.
> 
> We were talking the other day on the range trying to figure out why you guys still shoot fingers :chortle:


Unless you have ever REALLY tried then you wouldn't know anything about this stuff. When I shot fingers we always used to wonder why everyone quit using their fingers. Our guess was, it was just to HARD. Pity.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I was always told some people learn to shoot archery, and the others use releases.....





Rattleman said:


> Unless you have ever REALLY tried then you wouldn't know anything about this stuff. When I shot fingers we always used to wonder why everyone quit using their fingers. Our guess was, it was just to HARD. Pity.


I started out shooting fingers back when I was in my teens....I shattered my middle right finger when I was like 15 and fingers and I don't get a long :wink: I still will fling a recurve once in a while. But no way would I shoot fingers now.....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

OK Hornet I will give you SOME slack.


----------

